# How do you remove differential oil bolts?



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

I was going to change my differential oil in my 2005 Xtrail SE today, however when I went underneath to undo the bolts, I wan't able to recognize the odd shape of the indentation in the bolts. A regular socket wrench doesn't work.

Can anybody provide me information on how to get these bolts undone.

I changed the ATF fluid to Royal Purple synthetic Max ATF and I certainly noticed the Xtrail runs smoother. I am going to change the differential oil to synthetic as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

I got it figured out. 
Differential oil change is easier than an oil change. Dealer wanted $199 to change this. Between transfer case and differential case, fluid cost is less than $25 for synthetic.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

good job.... not a good thing to pay $199....lol


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I found the transfer case a tough nut to crack. Had to let my mechanic do it. But he only charged me $25, I provided the synthetic.


----------

